
TSMC to Resist U.S. Call to Make Chips Domestically in Near Term - rbanffy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-31/tsmc-to-resist-u-s-call-to-make-chips-domestically-in-near-term
======
Nokinside
This is just a hypothesis, but I think there is a additional geopolitical
reason why most TSMC's 300mm GIGAFAB's and advanced backend fab are located in
Taiwan (1 fab in Cina).
[https://www.tsmc.com/english/contact_us.htm#TSMC_fabs](https://www.tsmc.com/english/contact_us.htm#TSMC_fabs)

Concentrating geopolitical risk of TSMC operations makes Taiwan more important
to the rest of the world. The US would naturally want to reduce this risk.
TSMC has close to 50% market share. In Taiwan-China conflict world chip
production would take a huge hit or be in the danger of falling under Chinese
rule.

